# My first post



## OA_Photos (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi
This is my first post in this forum.  Photography is currently a hobby of mine, here are few of my b&w images...

The first two photos were taken in Thailand. One was taken in a street bar, during night time...



 

 while the other was captured in a bus ride during day time...


 
The 3rd and 4th  photos were taken in San Francisco (@ sutro baths)...
.



 



 
CC is welcome.


----------



## k5MOW (Feb 19, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## paigew (Feb 19, 2017)

welcome! love the last two shots!


----------



## Derrel (Feb 19, 2017)

Welcome to TPF. I like the way you see things.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 19, 2017)

Nicely done and welcome to the forum.


----------



## OA_Photos (Feb 19, 2017)

Thank you all
Here are three more photos. I would appreciate any CC about the photos in this thread.
I know what I see when I look at my photos, however, what I see is naturally different than what you are seeing and I am very interested to learn what strikes you positively (if any) and what negatively.

Here are few more images...
First is  'I Wonder'...




The next is "Ice Cream You Scream"...(taken from a moving vehicle)...




the next one is "Taking a break"...




Thank you


----------



## Krell0 (Feb 19, 2017)

Second batch is much more interesting. The first of whichoice (i wonder) has the best composition, subject, etc. I do think you dodged the man and burned everything else a little too harshly. 

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## OSUBucks (Feb 21, 2017)

I like your "story telling" type of images.


----------



## limr (Feb 21, 2017)

The images are very compelling, all of them. The eye contact and story-telling in the street shots are very well done. There's a strong feeling and mood coming from all of them.

Three nitpicks:
-The vignetting is a bit too heavy at times
-The last two of the first set could use some cropping at the bottom. I adore foreground oof areas to draw the eye up, but I think there's too much in those two shots. Instead of drawing the eye to the center, they're pulling the eye down. It makes the frame bottom-heavy and unbalanced.
-I love the play of light and dark, though in a few shots, the lightest spots are distracting. In "I wonder" the lamps are totally blown out and look a little weird. In the first shot of the first set, the slash of light under her arm breaks the line of her arm in a distracting way.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 21, 2017)

Welcome to TPF.


----------



## OA_Photos (Feb 21, 2017)

Thank all
limr: Thank you for taking the time and replying with valuable insights.  I appreciate the opportunity to see my photos with fresh set of eyes which are able to easily identify items which I have overlooked.


----------



## otherprof (Feb 21, 2017)

OA_Photos said:


> Hi
> This is my first post in this forum.  Photography is currently a hobby of mine, here are few of my b&w images...
> 
> The first two photos were taken in Thailand. One was taken in a street bar, during night time...
> ...


Welcome!


----------



## OA_Photos (Feb 21, 2017)

Thank you

Adding few more photos for your considerations...

The first is taken at the same time slice as the first image in this thread...
Title: "See me"




The next was also taken in Thailand...
Title "Seen it all" 


another one from Thailand...
Title "Who are you?"




and this was taken in Los Angeles...
Title: "It is getting late"





The photos in this thread have been taken with a Leica M240 with the Noctilux 50mm .95 lens.

thank you


----------

